# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Leopard Gecko Sketch

## NomiGold

I _FINALLY_ got around to drawing a reptile, I thought I might as well post it here. I cannot believe I haven't drawn more reptiles yet. It was supposed to be a quick sketch on working on anthropomorphizing expressions, not that leopard geckos need it. They're pretty adorable as-is.

(Not my gecko, based on several images found online) 



Sorry for the bad photo, my scanner has been out of commission for a while and I will not get a new one since I will be moving soon.

----------

K2exotics (01-19-2011),_shorty54_ (11-29-2010)

----------


## shorty54

Nice drawing.....looks good! I'm actually thinking about starting to paint reptiles! I actually have a guy I'm going to do a GTP tattoo on! I've done a tribal frog on my wife and tribal iguana on myself!

----------


## geckobabies

Very nice!  Great drawing!

----------


## jfreels

Very nice!  My mom has started knitting reptiles.  I really hope she does a cham one day.  She's making me a leopard gecko now, but it's all green  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## fndjason4

very cool. i always wanted to be able to draw, paint...do anything artistic for that matter but that talent seems to have passed me over. great work.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very nice work!  You have truly got some talent!

----------


## NomiGold

Thank you everyone! 




> Nice drawing.....looks good! I'm actually thinking about starting to paint reptiles! I actually have a guy I'm going to do a GTP tattoo on! I've done a tribal frog on my wife and tribal iguana on myself!


Wow, I could never do tattoos. Just the sight of a needle makes me a bit squeamish. Those tattoos do sound pretty sweet though. Is the GTP going to be tribal as well?




> Very nice!  My mom has started knitting reptiles.  I really hope she does a cham one day.  She's making me a leopard gecko now, but it's all green  lol


Oh cool! Just imagine, you can tell people you have the super rare green morph leopard gecko!  :Wink:

----------


## Jacob Pfaller

> Nice drawing.....looks good! I'm actually thinking about starting to paint reptiles! I actually have a guy I'm going to do a GTP tattoo on! I've done a tribal frog on my wife and tribal iguana on myself!


Well I will send you some of my normals to paint... I want one to look like a pied, one to look like a clown,pied,albino mix.... 

Just messing with ya.... I was actually thinking of starting up soime reptiles paintings... I have found that I have the ability to paint pretty well...  :Very Happy:

----------


## shorty54

> Thank you everyone! 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I could never do tattoos. Just the sight of a needle makes me a bit squeamish. Those tattoos do sound pretty sweet though. Is the GTP going to be tribal as well?


Nope, the GTP is going to be realistic! Gonna do it in grey-wash, then add bright yellows & greens! Once I do it, I'll post some pictures. Looking at doing it on the guy in late December or early January. We have to meet up. He's in Oregon and I'm up in Washington. But, it'll be done and look AWSOME! I can't wait to get it done!!!!!

----------


## jjmitchell

thats awesome!!!

----------


## llovelace

Very nice drawing

----------


## shorty54

Here is the Tribal Frog:

----------


## NomiGold

> Here is the Tribal Frog:


Very cool!  :Good Job:  I'll bet the GTP looks awesome when it's done. 

Now I need to get off my rear and draw a snake. They are deceptively simple!

----------


## dan rose

Wow that rite there deserves props. Just Perfect. I would like to see more of these from you. Leos and African Fat tails are my favorite. Do different morphs, Or just make colors up in different positions. Im sorry im ranting off, but its just beautiful.

----------


## Keiness

This is wonderful! Color pencil or copic marker? Everything is spot on and the subtle color mixing is wonderful. I love white shaded with color and not just grey, and the lines not just solid black <3 Just amazing! I hope you do more.

----------


## MTovar

very nice!

----------

